
Join the AWS Community Builders Program - asparagui
https://aws.amazon.com/developer/community/community-builders/
======
asparagui
announcement here: [https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/announcing-the-new-aws-
comm...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/announcing-the-new-aws-community-
builders-program/)

------
aripalo
Awesome! Great to be part of this!

